# adoption app submitted!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, some of you might remember a couple weeks ago I posted in search of any advice in bringing home a blind dog. For those who don't know the story, two years ago, my work fostered a .cocker spaniel named Taco. Not generally my breed of choice, but for some reason I just totally fell for him. I was living with my mom back then who refused to let me adopt him. We moved away. I was devistated. He got adopted, and now, the couple that adopted him decided to jump on the "divorced people apparently cant keep pets" bandwagon, and he's back! It took two weeks of weighing our options, but Jon finally said yes! We just submitted our application for him, and will be ANXIOUSLY awaiting a response. I'm so nervous! What if they deny us? I've heard rescues can be very tough to qualify for sometimes. Omg, how am I going to live through the next 48 Hour wait?! Wish us luck!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw, that's awesome! Best of luck!

Richelle


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Best of luck to you guys!! :smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Good luck, I hope you get him!!:biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Kudos to both you and Jon! Its not easy with a blind pup! How extremely fortunate for this pup! Love that name Taco! Keeping a good thought here that he will be yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You'll be in my good thoughts portion of my brain!:smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 
I'm going nuts today waiting for my phone interview. It should be either today or tomorrow. I've got both phone lines in my pocket, and I've been trying to keep busy, but there's nothing on my to do list today, so its not easy. Ugh... I want him NOW.


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> "divorced people apparently cant keep pets" bandwagon, and he's back! Wish us luck!!


Apparently, the dog didn't see it coming either! :wink:

Wishing the best. :smile:


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just be patient.
This is a special needs dog and not many people would take a blind dog. Bless You. I went to a shelter on a Monday and by the following Monday, the dog was ready for pickup. You will need to sign a contract. This protects the financial interests of the cost of healthcare given to the dog prior to adoption. Most shelters are in dire need of money and materials for animal comfort. They are operating on a slim budget and cannot afford to return your adoption fees beyond the 5 or 7 day period after adoption. The wording of contracts will probally vary from State to State.
I see no problem and you should get the dog.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

What is this "patience" you speak of? Ha ha ha. 

I have none of it.

When we were waiting on the adoption people for "Holden" (aka Flip!) I swear I didn't sleep for four days!!

Don't even get me started on going to see him and actually adopting him.
I am like a little kid, I swear.

I will have to post his rescue story one day.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rjordan392 said:


> Just be patient.
> This is a special needs dog and not many people would take a blind dog. Bless You. I went to a shelter on a Monday and by the following Monday, the dog was ready for pickup. You will need to sign a contract. This protects the financial interests of the cost of healthcare given to the dog prior to adoption. Most shelters are in dire need of money and materials for animal comfort. They are operating on a slim budget and cannot afford to return your adoption fees beyond the 5 or 7 day period after adoption. The wording of contracts will probally vary from State to State.
> I see no problem and you should get the dog.


I know, I know. there's no reason why i SHOULDN'T get him. I'm just a nervous wreck. I'm so close to him being mine, if something goes wrong I'll be totally crushed. I can't believe I'm even getting a second chance with this dog.
I'm aware that there will be a contract, and a $250 adoption fee, which I am ready to pay. Heck, it's all I can do to stop myself from going and buying him a crate, a bed, his leash and collar (with tags, of course) and making him a "baby blanket" (I have a tradition of making my dogs a double thick fleece tied blanket upon bringing them home. Even though he's not a "puppy" he will be no exception) wow, am I ever in a nesting stage? lol. 
I'm afraid when they do our home check, Annie will make a bad impression. She's SO excitable with strangers, and all training flies out the window. I don't have anyone I can invite over to help work with her on it, and she's an angel with me and my husband, but on the rare occasion strangers come in, her legs turn into pogo sticks and she's all over the place. 
I just don't know EXACTLY what things they are going to look for. We have a secure yard, our downstairs is totally (and I mean totally) doggy proof. All tile, and minimal furnature. clean countertops. 

I don't know why I'm so nervous. There's no reason I can think of that they'd find us unfit for this boy. 
Phone rang twice today. both times it was a private number, and they hung up when I answered. Ugh. It's messing with my head! My heart skips a beat every time the phone rings. 
Hopefully.... it will happen tomorrow.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Can you take Annie for a LOOOONG walk or a run before they come over?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'd really try to tire her out before they come for a home check, can you say "ace" only kidding!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

oh I'll definately lengthen her morning walk at minumum. 
If they come in the evening I think I might even take her to daycare for a few hours to burn off some steam. 
I'm spending yet another day camping by the phone, I have my cell phone and home phone sitting right next to me. It's already rang once today, a telemarketer. Ughhh.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Did pup come home to you yet?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Not yet, I still have not heard from them!!
But I talked to my old boss today, at the place that fosters the dogs, where I worked and met Taco, and he said they called him yesterday and that he had nothing but good things to say about me and how I care for my animals, and they told him they were going to find a volunteer for a local rescue here in Vegas to come do our home check.

But they haven't actually called me. Hopefully that will happen today. HOPEFULLY. 

I'm confused though because it goes: application, phone interview, home check.... and they haven't called me, but already told my reference they're looking for someone to do my home check. Are they even going to do the phone interview? Maybe not because my reference was a mutual contact? Oh well, either way, I want to get this ball rolling!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am positive things will go your way. How could they not! But I am impatient with these type lengthy things probably like yourself! I am the type when I want it I want it now haha! Guess playing the waiting game is just boring! I am keeping my fingers crossed and I suspect they will call you really soon! Sounds exciting! I just hope for your sake they go fast! Maybe since they know you they didn't need to do the phone interview! and I since your in for the home check then that's the home stretch! YEAH pups coming soon! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> ..... I just don't know EXACTLY what things they are going to look for. We have a secure yard, our downstairs is totally (and I mean totally) doggy proof. All tile, and minimal furnature. clean countertops.


If I could share anything about what to expect during a home visit, it's just their opportunity to meet you and get to know you, not so much to inspect the house, but to give you a chance to ask questions and for them to ask you questions. Really, it's nothing to worry about. All of my pets came from rescues. I've had my home checked about 4 times, by different rescues. 

I bet you will get the dog back, there's no reason why you shouldn't. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You'll be fine because you tell the truth. I've done home checks for people wanting to adopt a bull terrier from rescue, requirements on some are no cats and fenced yard, we'll they must of been reading between the lines, or don't really think someone will come check your premises, but alot of people lie.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> You'll be fine because you tell the truth. I've done home checks for people wanting to adopt a bull terrier from rescue, requirements on some are no cats and fenced yard, we'll they must of been reading between the lines, or don't really think someone will come check your premises, but alot of people lie.


They know we have a cat, and we DO have a fenced yard, and doggy door, both of which were asked on the application, so we're all good there. 
I don't know WHY I'm so nervous. There's no reason we shouldn't be able to have him, I get I'm just letting my nerves get to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> .... I don't know WHY I'm so nervous. There's no reason we shouldn't be able to have him, I get I'm just letting my nerves get to me.


Nothing to be nervous about. Just put yourself in the mindset that a friend is coming over to visit. I did that, and I wasn't nervous at all. In fact, all 4 of my home visits were very friendly and went very well.

Please keep us posted!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We didn't have to have a home visit when we got Rocky from the rescue. There were over 60 applications for him and his littermates and they were holding the puppies until they got people who had chow experience. We filled out a longgggg application that pretty much detailed our whole life history and then within about 30 minutes of submitting it online, I got a phone call from the manager of the rescue and had a phone interview with her. Our whole family went to meet him the next day and got to take him home. I'm not sure if that is their standard procedure or not because they don't get a lot of chows at that rescue. I was panicking after submitting the application that I wouldn't get him after they told me they had so many applications for him but I guess we passed and he was meant to be ours.

I think if they get as far as a home visit with you, you are pretty safe in your adoption. Some things are meant to be and it seems like this doggie keeps coming back to you.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

And the verdict is in...
HE'S OURS!!!!!!!!!!!


Now I jsut need to schedule a day to go get him, which shouldn't be too hard. Jon wants to wait until after next weekend, because we're going out of town. It's going to be SO hard to wait a whole week, but at least I know he's MINE. 

I can't believe I own a Cocker Spaniel... I always told myself I'd never get a dog that needs excessive grooming. I guess it's time to start learning how to do it myself, so I bet he's gonna be pretty funny looking for a while. haha! They're generally not my breed of choice, but I love him SO much. I'm thrilled.. Thanks everyone for the kind words, and good vibes. I'll post pictures of our new boy just as soon as I get him home!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> And the verdict is in...
> HE'S OURS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I can't believe I own a Cocker Spaniel... I always told myself I'd never get a dog that needs excessive grooming. I guess it's time to start learning how to do it myself, so I bet he's gonna be pretty funny looking for a while. haha! . I'll post pictures of our new boy just as soon as I get him home!!!!:biggrin:


Congratulation! Don't worry about the grooming. Chelsy has never been to a groomer in her life (13 years) because I figured the cost of one groomer visit would pay for a really good pair of clippers that I could use over and over again. Dog's don't know that they are funny looking and besides, whats funnier looking then a poodle in full show clip! Grooming your new boy will be extra quality time for the two of you together. Have fun with him!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So happy to hear the good news! CONGRATULATIONS to all of you! :biggrin:


----------

